# Bowtech destroyer 350 serving specs



## RabidHuntersCo (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone got the specs for a destroyer 350 thanks I know the string and cable length just need to serve, got four ready to be served. Please help lol.


----------



## kertkicks (Oct 18, 2006)

I just started making my own strings and wow I am loving it. I just completed my first one for my Destroyer 350 and very proud of them also. I called Lancaster Archery and they told me 62XS would worked for the serving on that with some 452X string. But if you use 10 raps of 452X String then you need to make sure also that with Tune-A-Nocks they nock up snug. I found that I had to put a small hand wrap of 452X down first then put my srving string over that to get the fit I needed for my nock up.

Good Luck and have fun with making those new strings.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

there in the sticky above, just search for "destroyer"


----------



## RabidHuntersCo (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah its great to be able to make your own rigs. What I need is the lengths of where to serve and not to serve. I called manufacturer and they told me it was a secret. Lol geez .. can you get me the right serving measurements.. I would be in debt to ya. Thanks


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

just look at top here , thread says "string makers" go in there and in top right search box open up and type destroyer, there are tons of specs in there.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

For those chasing the Destroyer 350 specs... 

String 
0....20 1/2.........23 5/8....25 5/8..........29 1/4....33 1/8........41 1/16.... 61 9/16 
Cables 
0....10..........28 1/8.... 29 3/8...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

scottparker said:


> For those chasing the Destroyer 350 specs...
> 
> String
> 0....20 1/2.........23 5/8....25 5/8..........29 1/4....33 1/8........41 1/16.... 61 9/16
> ...


those arent correct, you dont have the roller guard servings, look in the link i posted, there in there with correct serving lengths on cables


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> those arent correct, you dont have the roller guard servings, look in the link i posted, there in there with correct serving lengths on cables


Ok, I just copied that out of the "Stringmaker's thread" apparently they amended them to correct


----------



## RabidHuntersCo (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help, as you can see I'm new to this site. It's great to see all string makers helping each other. Some day ilk be able to assist you in some way. Thanks Travis


----------

